

Ask HN: What is the right on-boarding process for our new analytics product? - kilometer1

Hi!<p>We&#x27;re building a new analytics tool (Kilometer IO) and we need your help so we can build the perfect product.
We will be grateful to hear your opinion about our on boarding process we have and look forward to hearing your thoughts and suggestions!
Help us choose the on-boarding process: See our mockups here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kilometer.io&#x2F;community&#x2F;forum&#x2F;thread&#x2F;help-us-choose-the-on-boarding-process&#x2F;
======
kilometer1
Here's the link for our mockups
[http://kilometer.io/community/forum/thread/help-us-choose-
th...](http://kilometer.io/community/forum/thread/help-us-choose-the-on-
boarding-process/)

